# Yellow Joy Dishwashing liquid for flea bath (worked for me!)



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Man.. flea stuff is expensive! I will tell you that I saw somewhere online that you can wash your dog with the yellow JOY liquid dish soap instead of the flea shampoo. Well, not only is it sooo much cheaper (we did JOY the first time and generic thereafter so .99 per huge bottle) but it actually killed the fleas! The animals here at my Aunt's have fleas pretty bad. I notice that I can keep our 120lb mastiff comfortable with 1 wash a month in the JOY. We just bathed her again this afternoon. She is all fluffed out, super clean, and she smells nice.. not like that green flea shampoo. We immediately noticed she's not scratching and she's just overall much happier. 

Just thought I'd share. I have not heard of any dangers or anything but obviously keep it out of your pets eyes and you might want to test on a small area to make sure your pet isn't allergic. Our girl has really sensitive skin but this seems to be really soothing to her. She's really big so we use an entire large bottle on her at one time. I really make sure she's smothered in the stuff and we just rub her down about 10 minutes before we start rinsing her out. Something about the soap repels them for a good while after the bath too. Like I said, it's been about 4-5 wks since her last joy bath and she only had a handful or so on her, she has hundreds less than the other critters around here.


----------



## MS Farm Chick (Mar 19, 2011)

My friend worked at a vet when we were in high school. They used Joy and Dawn when they washed the animals, it does work like a charm. Saves a ton of money.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Does it work on cats?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

120 lb mastiff, flea stuff being expensive... am I the only one wondering at this point if there are salesmen and JWs missing in the area?


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

A few years back I had some stray kittens I had found that were covered with fleas. Took them home and gave them all a bath in Dawn dishwashing soap. Fleas were gone within minutes! And they were fine, having their first meal in my home just a half hour later.  They are still living here, thinking they own the place. LOL


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I usually tell people to simply wash in any dog shampoo and leave it on for aout ten minutes and the fleas will die. It doens't do anything for new fleas that jump on, but it will kill the ones on the dog.

I recommend cutting the soap with water instead of using it full strength so it's easier to rinse off, otherwise there could be residue left on the skin that can cause itching.


----------

